# Bent METAL Baseless Bindings



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you give me 20 bucks I'll take them off your hand you pay shipping too.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

From experience you are better off selling vintage stuff on eBay.


----------



## Scooter426 (Nov 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you give me 20 bucks I'll take them off your hand you pay shipping too.




funny!

These are not high tech by any means. They would be great for someone wanting to re-create the look/feel of an early 90s board. I had an early Lib Litigator and then the MC. These were very popular because of the light weight and "skate" feel that early snowboarders liked. You might as well not have any highbacks at all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donate them to the ski and snowboard history museum. They're a piece of history.


----------

